# rectal lining prolapse



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi all. Just posting on this board to see if anyone anywhere has evr had retal lining prolapse, and if so what has helped you with this coniditon. I beleive you can have surgery but its not very successful, so would wonder what else people have tried to help live with it. Thanks Mary.


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

Hi Mary,I have intussiception (probably not spelled correctly) which may be the same thing as rectal lining prolapse. Do you have constipation problems from the prolapse?


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Rectal prolapse is when the outer wall of the rectum protrudes from the anus. I think that like rectocele, where the roof of the vagina caves in so rectum above that sort of falls down into the vagina, it is commonly seen in the elderly who have weakening of ligaments and muscles. It can also gradually occur from prolonged diarrhea and constipation and childbirth. It's all about weakness so I guess we should all be doing Kegal exercises and taking fiber. I think there is surgery for it too, but I don't have any experience with this or even know anyone who has gone through it. I imagine surgery is reserved for more severe cases or those whose function is badly compromised because of it. What does your doctor say?Cathy


----------



## pattygk (May 27, 2009)

Hi I have rectal prolapse and have since the 90's. Thought I had hemroids sticking out then it got to the point I would have to hold my rectum in with one hand and toilet paper while going pee, my gyno couldn't see any hemroids and sent me to a colon/rectum specialist. He did a complete rectal prolapse in 1996, like they do C sections, also thinking that the surgery would stop these content urges to poop. I was in the hospital for 5 days and recovery took me awhile, now I know that it was IBS hitting me too! But the prolapse held for about 6 years, but I knew something was wrong with the constant pooping, things were sagging again, well the surgery they did, which was a net put up on the wall, that held up alright but then other areas started falling and hemroids, and I mean 100's is what the doctor said. He tried taking care of those in the office then last Oct. did an out patient surgery thru the rectum, stapled the walls up, all did not work, so I will have to go back again! The doctor and I believe that a lot of the rectum problem comes from the IBS thru the years, along with child birth, but I only gave birth to 1 child. The muscle is gone in the rectum, as the doctor put it, the dam and the dam gate is broken. Oh the last surgery he said got the walls good but now the roof is hanging out. This is VERY painful with IBS and I need to turn to some doctor for help. Does anyone find that a gastroenterologist helps any?? 1 last thing, I have heard that if you lay down right after each BM it helps the rectum lay back in the right spot. I don't know if this works, mine is too far gone I think. Good Luck!! Patty


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

No, gastroenterologists do not help at all. Colon-rectal surgeon is the best person to see.Molly


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Patty Thanks for reply to my post and I am sorry to hear you are having such problems. Do you think that the mesh or net they used to hold things up in place is not a success for rectal lining proplapse.? I was thinking if maybe I could get some sort of a support like that to hold things up that maybe it would help. I am not as as far advanced as having to hold my back passage in to pass water though, and that sounds quite bad. but I have always feeling of needing to go to have bms which is very frustrating. I wondered how your prolapse happened, ie. what caused it, and how you manage now that the mesh repair has not worked. I feel too that the "dam or gate" is not staying closed properly, and sometimes the only way I know to help things is to lie down and do deep breathing exercises and kegel exercises, but I don't know if that is a permanent help or not. Some days I think if I can empty everything out in the morning, that maybe I will have less problems in the afternoon or the rest of the day. Its terrible in this day and age of medical advances that not much can be done to help with these sorts of problems of prolapses, and we have to just try and manage things in some way to lessen the discomfort. What do you do now to help with your problem, ie. have you found any solution, or is there any other surgery available for you? Thanks again for sharing. Mary.


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

hi Molly Just came across your reply to my post now, as I've not been checking all the posts for a while. Thanks for your reply. Yes I do have constipation, but its more of a difficulty moving things out of my back passage than anything. I go daily but always feel i have not completed bm.s and then I have this feeling sometimes at the lower front of my pelvis like a pocket of trapped wind. Its nerve wrecking. Did you get any treatment for your intussusspetion, and if so was it successful.? My co rectal surgeon said he was not keen to do surgery as its not always succcessful, so I have more or less resigned myself to having to cope with this in some way myself for the rest of my life. I am quite worried though in case I would end up getting bowel incontinence or something from it? How do you cope with yours? Mary


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Mary 2001I can relate to your problem i have IBS-D but occasionaly get constipated from the immodium i take, but when i have a bm it feels like its sat on a shelf and wont come down, im like it if i have a loose bm or a hard one. Ive te4rrible pain low down in my abdomin and low back ache. it feels like there is a bm in my rectum all the time like a bulging feeling, its worse when i am walking or standing but alot better when i am led down, i get a very windy feeling and lots of movement in my abdomin as well, I am having a CT Scan done next week, aqnd hope they can see whats wrong. On the 7th July i see a colerectol surgeon about my hemerrhoids (piles) so maybe he will be able to help. Its so uncomfortable. Are you in the UK or USA. I live in UK, you realy struggle to get anything done here. I also have mucosal lining coming down, but not right out yet. I had a anal muscle tests last week and have been given exercises to strengthen muscles, but doing the pull up and hold just makes me want to open my bowels.Keep in touch.


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks cherrie pie for your reply. I am living in Scotland, and as you say its very hard to get anything done for these sorts ofproblems in UK. I do hope you can get some kind of help as you seem to have a lot worse situation than me. I do not have a sore back and maybe its a womb prolapse you have when you have backache, but I wouldn't know and am only guessing. If the kegel excerises don't work for you then maybe you need some other type of treatment. Please keep us posted how you get on, and also if you get any treatment for your lining prolapse. I do not know if any surgeries today are totally effective for prolapses, as I gather from reading on the internet about prolapse surgeries that they are not successful long term. Again I don't know. I wish I could help you, but I do not have any answers, and am resigned to probably having to cope with the rectal lining prolapse as best I can myself, and I also think once the pelvic floor muscles weaken that other internal organs perhaps fall out of place too. I think then there is some op with mesh that they do to hold things up in place, if the kegel exercises don't work, but I don;t know if its a success either. Have you ever had hrt? I think that helps to strenthen things up a bit too. Good luck with your scans and fingers crossed for you. Mary.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mary2001I have had a total hysterectomy 20 years ago, and about 10 years ago i had a bladder pull up done and 2 years ago i had a vaginal repair, where they took some excess skin pulled everything up at the back and front of the vagina, and sewed mesh to strengthen it at the back, my gyny says that when i saw him in march things felt ok, its just this rectum problem and the IBS-D, i saw my doctor last night and she said that doing the kegel, pull up and hold muscle exercises should help if the mucosal lining is loose or if there is a bit of a prolapse, and that they wouldnt operate unless it got so bad that it all hung out of my bottom, as it is not very successful. I am on hrt hormone replacement patches and use twice a week vaginal oestrogen.Its so frustrating, everything takes so long here in uk to get done, then there is a wait before you see specialist for the results, i dont know why we pay our national insurance.Take care maryKeep in touch


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi cherriepie. Just posted a reply on another board to you and I've just read this one now and you said you had a mesh repair done. That is exactly what I was wondering about i.e is that helpful, as I sometimes think if there was some kind of support to hold things up for me then it might help. If your gyn said that everything looked alright then maybe the cause of your ibs D all the time is caused by something else other than prolapse issues as it seems a long time since you had hysterectomy and mesh repairs for it to start going wrong now. It is very difficult to get an appoinment with specialists and I agree the waiting list is ever so long and then the appoinments sometimes get cancelled, and I understand how frustrating it is. I ended up having to take out medical insurance cover and pay it for sometime and then use it to get seeing someone who might help me with this problem as it was so annoying, so I did see that corectal surgeon who said that surgery for rectal lining prolapse is not always successful and he referred me for phsyio and put me back on the NHS. I was mad as I could have got physio sooner on my medical insurance, and had to wait for four months. The phsyiotherapist is saying I am bulging at the front so she is getting back in touch with the corectal surgeon, so as I said in my other post is a game of ping pong, back and forth, and I don't know where I stand, and have resigned myself to getting nothing done except doing exercises, and just managing it some way myself, and the support on the boards keeps me going. Again I would like to know how that mesh repair is done, and if it was succesful for you. Thanks for your replies and support, and hope all turns out good for you with the tests. Keep us posted. Mary.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Mary2001The Vaginal repair i had done, was they cut excess tissue away and pulled up the rest of it and also stitched mesh at the back of the vaginal wall where the rectum would come past for extra strenth. The mesh was not put in the rectum, but at the back of the vaginal walls and sewn in. I just dont seem to have any control over my bowels, i get very bad urgency, thats why i am doing these exercises to help strengthen my muscles and hopefully to be able to hold on longer when i need the loo, also they should help me with the mucosal lining prolapse and any other prolapse i might or might not have.Good LuckKeep in touchPS. just seen your other post and answerd some of it on there i think.


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

Hi Mary, I think I answered the intussusception question on the other site. Your question posted on this site was "how do I handle everything?" Not very well, Mary. I am in the bathroom for at least 3 hours every morning trying to get empty, but it is virtually impossible. I'm always late for work, and when I do get there, I have to sit which makes everything worse. Feels like I'm sitting on a huge knot and pushing my guts up inside me. The pressure I feel when sitting must push up against the sphincter because I can sit only a minute or so before I start smelling foul. That's the most embarrassing part of this whole ordeal, and that's the one thing that sends me into panic.


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Molly, Thanks for your reply, and I know about the discomfort you describe about you feeling knots in the lower part of abdomen. I feel like I have knots there too i.e. that the food contents have stopped in my stomach and not moving on feeling. I dont know if I have the same as you altoghether or not, but I try to lie down and take deep breaths to see if it would "release" that knot feeling. I wouldn't think my prolapse is as far advanced as yours. What sort of treatments do they do in USA for prolapse of rectal lining, and how long have you suffered from it? I looked at some of the websites and it says more or less that rectal lining is something like prolapsed piles and the rectum does not come out of the body, well I wish it was that simple. For a simple problem I think it causes an awful lot of discomfort and its the not knowing which is stool to come out and which is rectal lining causing the feeling of stool in there that is the problem I find so difficult to deal with. Is that the same sort of symtpoms you are having. I have wrecked my brain trying to find some answer to this that would solve it, but cannot find one, so I don't know how to cope with it and wish there was some sort of medication for it. I mean the discomfort I describe is like a need to go/need to get gas out feeling. When I do get gas out it helps, but only temporary, and starts again. I only get peace when I go to bed at night or empty my entire bowel out. Its like there some small pocket or something there that keep causing these feeling, sensations. Thanks Molly for your reply and support and input to the boards and if you have any other tips/ideas or know of anything that helps I would be grateful to know. Mary.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Molly and maryI know exactly how you feel, thats how i feel, the bulging in the vagina is worse when stood or sat, but you only get examined when led down, so they cant see it. My bottom always feels bulging too and like i need a bm, that is also worse, stood or sitting, better when led down. I do hope when i see colerectal surgeon on the 7th july he can help in some way. These exercises im doing, dont know if they will work or not.Both keep in touchCherrypie09


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Molly for your emails adding me to your friends list, which I would be happy about, but the thing is I have not got a clue how to correspond except on the boards as I do not know a lot about computing except how to get emails and to write on the boards. I don't know either how chat works, so I dont know how to send you an email back as have not got your email address, and would very much like to keep in touch. Do keep me posted how your tests go and hope you get something to help. It is a dreadful problem these prolapse issues. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you for good results and treatments. Mary.


----------

